# Reinforcements have arrived



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Just received my signature blend from Rave. Just in time. I'll have run out by the weekend with my current supply.

Loving the signature blend and really trying to experiment and try and get the best out of it before I move on to another bean.

Who's tried it?

What do you think of this particular blend.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Think there's a few people on here that like it.

I do...but there are so many other beans to try!


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Very true. So many beans, Not enough time : /


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I enjoyed it, but preferred the fudge blend!


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

That's one on my to-try list. I'm really interested in trying the Italian Job . Been reading a lot about that one on the Forum.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Italian didn't really do much for me...


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

I drink it and really enjoy it, infact until I joined this forum it was the only thing I drank, so if like dark roast blends then you will really enjoy this I drink it purely with milk I dont think the espresso is all that good with this particular blend,But listen to the advice already given dont stop trying different coffee theres a whole world of flavour out there just waiting to be discovered so keep your mind open.I also just got a bag of coffee from union and if you like the signature you will love this so let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Thanks all really good advice on here as always. I'm trying to limit myself to three coffees a day at the moment. : /


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

The only thing that worries me about Italian job is the small addition of Robusta. Which is known for having somewhat higher caffeine levels than most arabica beans.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You get a bit more of a burnt taste i think from robusta.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Yes that would be a word I could use to describe what I tasted. It's really hard to pin all these flavours into words I'm finding.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Found this somewhere on the interweb but I can't even really relate to some of these descriptions.


----------

